# NYC vacation



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm off to see my son graduate NY, will be back after the holidays.....have a blast with Gale Gand and stay out of trouble.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Have a great trip!


----------

